# Void



## Ozoi (Apr 15, 2020)

One person at a time, please be quick. tips in NMT are appreciated but not necessary.

The only rules are to follow me and of course all the other obvious things ( Do not trample my flowers, do not talk to be villager, etc, etc,)
Also, if you take more than 5 mins to respond you will be skipped.


----------



## Sami (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to swing by please!


----------



## Chibin (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to stop by


----------



## Story (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to come. ^^


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 15, 2020)

I'dlike to come please


----------



## Syndra (Apr 15, 2020)

i'd like to drop by!


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 15, 2020)

Love to stop by rq


----------



## pung (Apr 15, 2020)

I am hosting right now, but should be done by the time you get to me! Would love to come!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 15, 2020)

id like to come please!! ^^


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to come by if possible!


----------



## pung (Apr 15, 2020)

pung said:


> I am hosting right now, but should be done by the time you get to me! Would love to come!


I am all wrapped up now!


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 15, 2020)

hi, can i stop by?  i can bring a nmt


----------



## Maeloops (Apr 15, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## Toebeancat (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## Pickler (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come! I can tip igb


----------



## seafarings (Apr 15, 2020)

i would love to come by, i can give you an nmt and a gold rose


----------



## Jazminur (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to stop by, can tip in nmt


----------

